# RHIT?  CCS? Advise please



## donnat59 (Aug 19, 2012)

I took a job last year in the billing department of a local healthcare organization because, during the interview, I was told I would be able to 'work my way' into the coding department. I am currently a CPC-A. (My background is in patient advocacy and bookkeeping).  Once I started working, I was told by HR that they never use new coders, but 'steal them away' from other companies.  The head of the coding department suggested I obtain my RHIT (though I still would not be able to transfer into coding after I obtain it.)
My questions:
Do you feel obtaining RHIT certification would make a new coder more 'marketable' - is it worth the additional time and expense?
What about CCS certification?  Several people have suggested I obtain that credential. 
The market is tough, and any information or advise anyone can offer would be greatly appreciated!!  My email (in case anyone wants to correspond privately) is daiwritenow@msn.com
Thanks so much everyone!!


----------



## AB87 (Aug 21, 2012)

I would get he RHIT becasue you just wont be doing Coding. You could also do other HIM Duties. i would stay at that job until you get it then Leave to another job.If they dont take "New" Coders dont get your hopes up, When you pass the RHIT you still will be considered "New" if you think about it. By that statement i would start planning now since they dont give chances


----------



## donnat59 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks. I'll be speaking to the head of the RHIT program tomorrow --- we'll see what she says.


----------



## cingram (Aug 30, 2012)

just rememer in order to **** for the RHIT or even the RHIA exam you need an associates in Health Information Technology. And they will only accept that degree just for you to sit for the test. CCS there are no requirements like that.


----------



## donnat59 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks - I know if I decide to do this, I'll have to practically start from scratch because my associate degree is in Business Admin.... sigh....
I'll be meeting with the head of the program in a couple of weeks, but I'm thinking it makes more sense to get my bachelors in healthcare admin


----------

